# GrubHub Customer Service worse than Uber!



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just signed up with GrubHub. Nowhere in the onboarding did I have an opportunity to include direct deposit info. I have sent two emails to my "driver care" but no response.

Seems totally viable for when U/L is slow. Their algorithm to figure time to pick up is way wonky.

They sent a lot of cool bling - two insulated bags, two shirts (polo and t shirt), a hat, three stickers and a "I'm delivering, so don't tow me" placard.

Weirdly, I can't log into any online portal, and there is nothing in the app.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Email [email protected] and they'll take care of the direct deposit for you. But the GH driver support is miles ahead of Uber's. You'll discover that after your first call into GH driver care.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea I don’t like GH but their driver support is easily the best out of all the delivery gigs


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While some GH support agents aren’t very nice, they are still better than UE robot agents.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea I don't like GH but their driver support is easily the best out of all the delivery gigs


i thought you liked grubhub...what happened


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GH driver care is now foreign reps. When I asked to be transferred to a US rep, they wouldn’t. So their support care will be just as bad as the others.

That’s one thing I liked about GH was having US reps. It is a US company after all. Now with this, not many orders and getting sent too far, I’m done with them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> i thought you liked grubhub...what happened


I always liked GH the least out of all the gigs. It's mostly because I live at the very edge of the region so I always get long distance orders. I also don't like getting on schedule. I still do a little GH but always off schedule

Barely get any orders unless you are on schedule


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok... Finally got the right person, and the service was awesome. Got direct deposit fixed before initiated on Monday.

I can't figure out how they are making money. I don't see a delivery fee or charge when ordering, yet I get paid about what the meal costs on some orders.


----------

